# Weight Gain



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi,

It's been about six weeks since we underwent IVF/ICSI treatment which turned out to be negative.  Since then I've gradually put on weight and yet I do a lot of exercise and haven't been eating anymore than usual.  Starting to get a bit worried as I've gone up nearly two sizes, from a 12 to a 16!

Could the treatment have caused this as an after affect?

Sarah


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Some women do retain more fluids after an IVF cycle and it can take a couple of months to go back dowm fully. Not sure why this happens to some and not others, just know it does. Bound to be hormonal!!

Ruth


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Chickety,

Must be hormonal - i've put on half a stone in last three months from ivf!!

Then again it could be the amount of chocolate and other yummies i keep eating to cheer myself up!! 

On a serious note i think the body does tend to store more fat as its defence mechanism, so perhaps after everything you've been through your body is just naturally cushioning you from harm.

Love Emmak


----------



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks its reassuring to know that theres nothing wrong with me!

Sarah


----------

